#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  IIT BHU-Varanasi m tech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

*IIT Varanasi Year of Establishment:* 1919.*

IIT Varanasi Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.*IIT Varanasi Mode of Admission:* GATE.

*IIT Varanasi Gate Cut Off 2012:*
*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
7385

*OPPH*
137

*OB*
2531

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
1447

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
633

*STPH*
NA



*IIT Varanasi Branches In M.Tech:*
M.Tech. in Ceramic EngineeringM.Tech. in Chemical EngineeringM.Tech. in Civil Engineering (Hydraulics and Water Resources Engg., Geotechnical Engineering, Structural Engineering, Environmental Engineering and Transportation Engineering)M.Tech. in Electrical Engineering (Power Systems, Electrical Machines and Drives, Control Systems and Power Electronics)M.Tech. in Electronics Engineering (Microwave Engineering, Digital Techniques and Instrumentation, Microelectronics and Communication Systems Engineering)M.Tech. in Mechanical Engineering (Machine Design, Heat Power Engineering and Production Engineering)M.Tech. in Metallurgical Engineering (Extractive Metallurgy, Metals and Materials Processing, Alloy Technology)M.Tech. in Mining Engineering (Mine Environment, Rock Mechanics and Mine Planning)M.Tech. in Systems EngineeringM.Tech. in Biochemical EngineeringM.Tech. in Industrial ManagementM.Tech. in Biomedical EngineeringM.Tech. in Materials Science & Tech.*IIT Varanasi Fee Structure For M.Tech 2013:* Total at the time of Admission INR 15140.00/-.

*IIT Varanasi Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For M.Tech 2013:* NA.

*IIT Varanasi M.Tech Placements 2012:*
ABBACCAccentureAdobeAditi TechnologiesAgilentAlkem PharmaAmsoftAmazonANZ BankANZ ITAppulseAshok LeylandAtrentaAdobeBALCOBPCLBaxter IndiaBay PacketBechtel IndiaBharat ForgeBHELBlue Star InfoBroadcomC-DotCadilaCalanceCareer LauncherCareer NetCareer PointCaterpillerCitrixClarion DrugsCognizantCSCDE ShawDigital GlobalDr. Reddy's LabDRDOEicherEricsonEssarEvalueserveFacebookFIITJEEFlextronicsFreescaleFuture Tech DesignGeometric SolutionsGoldman SachsGoogleGujarat GlassHCLHPCLHewlett PackardHind. SanitaryHindalcoHindleverHindustan ZincHP-GlobalIBMISROITC LimitedIBM (ISL)IBM (IRL)Iflex SolutionsIkosIndian Oil CorporationInduslogicIndusvalleyInfosysInfosys - SET LabsIspat IndustriesIvy ComptechJP Rewa CementJubilant OrganizationKanbayLehman BrothersL & T (ECC)L & TLGMadras AluminiumMarutiMBTMentor GraphicsMicrosoftMidhaniMobstacMorgan StanleyMotorolaMu SigmaNTPCNetAppNet DevicesNewgenNihilentNvidiaOn Mobile SystemOraclePatni ComputersQualcommQuark MediaReliance InfocomReserve BankRitesRubic's RostrumSailSamsung - SIELSamsung - SISOSamtelSapientSatyamSkyworks SolutionsSocratesSonyST MicroelectronicsSterlite GroupSumtotal SystemsSwilSymbol TechnologiesSyncataTCILTalismaTATA ElxsiTATA MotorsTATA RefractoriesTATA SteelTavantTCSTimeTooltechTorrent PharmaceuticalsTriologyTriune ProjectUsha InfocomUT StarcomVerizonVirtusaVmokshaVSNLWiproXilinxYahooZazu NetworkZensarZS AccociatesZynga*IIT Varanasi Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* The campus spread over 1350 acres was built on land donated by the Kashi Naresh, the hereditary ruler of Banaras. Apart from the main campus, the Rajiv Gandhi South Campus covering 2,760-acre is at Barkatcha near the city of Mirzapur, about 80 kilometers from Banaras.
It has 140 teaching departments and more than 55 hostels for boys and girls. The total enrollment in the university stands at just over 15000, including students from all over India and abroad. Several of its colleges, including engineering (IT-BHU), science, linguistics, journalism & mass communication, law and medicine (IMS-BHU), Faculty of Management Studies, are ranked amongst the best in India. Out of these IT-BHU is set to become Indias 16th IIT, IIT-BHU from the academic session 2010 .Also, the university is well known for its Department of French studies which offers degree and diploma courses. BHU is ranked as the second best university in the field of research in India after Delhi University.It is also ranked as the best overall university of India on all parameters as per the India Today magazine dated 2 June 2010.

*Central Library:* The Central Library is one of the largest libraries of the country. It was established in the Telang Hall of the Central Hindu College in the Kamachha campus of the University in 1916, with a small but precious collection donated by Professor P.K.Talang. Nurtured in its infancy Bu the renowned historian Sir Jadunath Sarkar, it had eminent scholars of the library science like Dr.S.R.Ranganathan, the father of Library movement in India, as its Libraries.
The Central Library changed its location to present building, in 1941, situated in the main campus. The construction of the present majestic building was started in 1927 with a very generous donation from Maharaja Sayajirao Gaekwad of Baroda after whom it has been named. This elegant building was designed on the suggestion of Mahamana Malaviyaji.

*IIT Varanasi Hostel & Mess Facilities:*There are 60 hostels (including 17 Girls Hostel) with an accommodation capacity of 9128 students (7003 boys and 2125 girls) in the campus.

*IIT Varanasi Address:* Banaras Hindu University, Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh, India.





  Similar Threads: IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus Rajiv Gandhi Institute of Tech( Mumbai,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------


## anzuone

GEN-7385 u sure...??

My rank is 2253 in EE would I be getting..??

----------

